
Jury Orders Washington to Pay Wrongfully Convicted Man $16.65M - jackgavigan
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/21/us/jury-orders-washington-to-pay-wrongfully-convicted-man-16-65-million.html
======
oneJob
I would like to see settlements of this sort for wrongful arrest. Police can
arrest persons without stating the reason why, and come up with the reason at
a later time. The person can be released if the police don't have enough
evidence to prosecute, or even charge, the person. In fact, the police can
arrest you, for which you'll have a record now, and never even intend to
charge you. By this point the harm is already done, and the burden is placed
on the individual to have the arrest record expunged from their record; more
or less presumed guilty. Many people this tactic of harassment is used with do
not have the resources or sophistication to do this. Their record now makes it
more difficult or impossible to get a job or receive public benefits. They are
in essence being punished without ever receiving the benefit of the justice
system.

